# PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks



## Rotaugen Max (15. August 2008)

Moin, 

Möchte von euch mal wissen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit PVA gemacht habt, welche Tipps und Tricks ihr habt und ob ihr PVA Bags, Schnüre oder Strümpfe verwendet. 

Also alles in allem, ein Thread rund um PVA. 

Danke schonmal |supergri


----------



## RobinDUB (15. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Morgen,

Ich hab bisjetzt nur mal PVA Schnur gehabt - ist zwar alles ok nur ein bissl gefummeln beim Aufziehen


lg
Robin


----------



## punkarpfen (15. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ich nutze alle drei Varianten und bin davon sehr überzeugt. PVA Schnur nutze ich um Stringer herzustellen. Dazu fädele ich ganze und zerteilte Boilies auf ein Stück PVA Schnur und besfestige das am Haken. Damit kann man recht weit werfen, hat Futter in Hakennähe und tangle geht gegen 0. 
PVA Strümpfe ziehe ich auf das Vorfach. Diese fülle ich mich attraktivem Grundfutter, welches ich mit PVA freundlichen Flüssigkeiten angefeuchtet habe (Maggi, Fischöl, Melasse, Erdnussöl...). Dadurch wird die der Hakenköder noch attraktiver, man tarnt das Vorfach, reduziert Tangle und man kann je nach dicke des Strumpfes ganz passabel damit werfen (je dünner, desto weiter).
PVA Beutel nutze ich eher für kürzere bis mittlere Distanzen. Zum Befüllen nutze ich den Fox Easy Loader. Meist befülle ich die Beutel mit unterschiedlichen Pellets und "crushed" Boilies. 
******* ist PVA nur wenn es regnet! #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ich benutze auch fast immer PVA.
Letztes Jahr habe ich sehr viel mit Pellets gefischt,habe deswegen mit PVA-Strümpfen geangelt.Dieses Jahr nutze ich ausschlieslich Beutel und Schnüre.

PVA ist sehr Nütlich und verhindert wie schon gesagt die Vertülelei


----------



## Flyfisher01 (17. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Mit PVA-Strümpfen fische ich auch oft , ein  kleiner Nebenefekt dabei is auch das man dem aus dem Wege geht das sich das Vorfach nach oben bewegt beim Wurf#6und sich vertüttelt und man zwar deine Rute ausgelegt hat aber bestimmt wenig oder garkein Biss bekommt |kopfkrat


----------



## bring3r (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

HI ,

Fische fast Immer mit PVA , ne klasse sache ... bis auf den nachteil das man nicht mehr wirklich weit werfen kann .
Wir fischen auf größere Distanz und mit 170g Inleiner, ohne boot schautz da schlecht aus ... Nur schade das PVA so teuer ist ... ( Pro Wochenende 2 Rollen ) :/


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

2 Rollen pro Wochenende?! Wie stellst du denn das an?|kopfkrat


----------



## bring3r (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

sind immer zu Zweit  sprich 4 Ruten .... wenn die brassen und Döbel aufn Platz sind musste halt nach jeden fisch wieder füttern. War jetzt eine woche am wasser haben 5 Rollen PVA platt gemacht ... Jede nacht hatten wir Döbel Alarm.


----------



## Flyfisher01 (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ja PVA is schon ne feine Sache #6#6Man hat immer sehr dicht am Hakenköder ne kleine aber schön duftende Futterstelle #6


----------



## max_hoppus (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



bring3r schrieb:


> sind immer zu Zweit  sprich 4 Ruten .... wenn die brassen und Döbel aufn Platz sind musste halt nach jeden fisch wieder füttern. War jetzt eine woche am wasser haben 5 Rollen PVA platt gemacht ... Jede nacht hatten wir Döbel Alarm.



OMG, das ist doch sau teuer...wieso nehmt ihr bei sowas nicht die Futterrakete oder füttert per Hand nach?! Meiner meinung nach ist PVA etwas für Stellen, die man wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach wiederfindet ohne sie zu makieren, sprich in Richtung Seemitte usw.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Für einen Stringer brauch ich ungefähr 20 cm PVA. Auf einer Spule sind rund 20m. Also kann man mit einer Spule etwa 100 Stringer machen. Bei 5 Spulen/Woche heißt das also, dass jeder von euch rund 35 mal pro Tag ausgeworfen hat. Fischt ihr zufällig in einer Döbelzucht?


----------



## bring3r (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

ist auf der FOX rolle nicht nur 5m ?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Da sind sogar 50m drauf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180278891116


----------



## max_hoppus (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

|supergri Schon lustig....besonders cool finde ich, dass ihr ja anscheinend die Montagen mit dem Boot rausbringt. Wieso benutzt ihr dann noch PVA? Lässt die Montagen einfach vom Boot aus runter und schüttest deine Boilies hinterher und gut ist. Da brauchste doch kein PVA #c...


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Psssssst... -Herr Fox will auch leben. ;-)


----------



## bring3r (24. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Fox PVA Funnel Refill Network Mesh Narrow <<<--- Spreche hier von


----------



## max_hoppus (24. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Dennoch stellt sich die Frage, warum du PVA vom Boot aus benutzt ?!...


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



bring3r schrieb:


> Fox PVA Funnel Refill Network Mesh Narrow <<<--- Spreche hier von


Dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. Du hast recht, das Zeug verbraucht man schnell! Vom Boot würde ich es aber nicht einsetzen (zu teuer).


----------



## gringo92 (24. August 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Hi 
ich benutzte wen überhaupt nur PVA Strümpfe die aber auch nur wen ich in stark verkrauteten zonen/gewässern fische .
ansonten bring ich mein futter + vorfach mit dem boot raus.


----------



## Filz321 (13. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Die Sache mit den Stick Mixen ist schon hervorragend.

Welche Marken benutzt ihr denn? Ich suche ja nach Alternativen zu den teuren Fox und Korda Sachen. Allerdings sollte es schon sehr dünn (eben für Stick-Mixe) sein, damit man noch anständig werfen kann.
Die Sachen von z.B. Pelzer, Starbaits, etc. sollten doch nicht schlechter sein oder?

Gruß


----------



## Casualties (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Das mit Pva hab ich noch nicht so offt
probiert.
Aber habt ihr schonmal den PVA Strumpf in nem 
Glas Wasser Aufgelöst und dann Getrunken.
ALso eins kann ich sagen es schmekt Grauenhaft
Und das hatt man auch gemerkt wenn man damit geangelt hat
am Anfang fing man gut
aber irgendwann ging gar nix mehr.
Ehrlich gesagt würd ich auch nix fressen das in 
der Ekeligen Stinkwolke liegt


----------



## thomsen (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Bautipp für eine Füllstation:

1. Magnesiumtabletten oder ähnliches im Rohr verpackt

2. Stab mit etwas kleinerem Durchmesser wie Rohr.

Als erstes das Rohr unten Aufschneiden (sauber Entgraten), den Deckel behalten dient als Anschlag. Nachfüll-PVA abrollen und auf rohr Richtung Deckel aufschieben. 

Das Ganze kann man nun mit Unterschiedlichen Durchmessern herstellen für Verschiedene Einsätze.

Ich selber nutze das PVA von Cormoran war günstig und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



Casualties schrieb:


> Das mit Pva hab ich noch nicht so offt
> probiert.
> Aber habt ihr schonmal den PVA Strumpf in nem
> Glas Wasser Aufgelöst und dann Getrunken.
> ...


 

dann versuch dochmal die "socke" zu dippen mit PVA verdräcklichen dips und ölen


----------



## senner (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

im glas wasser aufgelöst und dann getrunken? 
da hast du eine wesentlich höhere konzentration an gelösten pva als in einem see um deinen köder herum...eigentlich logisch...

hab das quantum pva. funzt prima nur das sich die knoten zweimal nicht richtig aufgelöst hatten. da hat ich dann durchsichtigen festen glibber am leadcore |bigeyes

für die stringer nehm ich billig pva von ebay..2 eur für 30 m + 2,50 eur versand (verbrecher!!!). erfüllt seinen zweck!


----------



## Filz321 (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, mit PVA Beuteln noch relativ weit zu werfen? Bei mir fliegen die ständig runter wenn ich ordentlich durchziehe. Wie befindet sich der Haken mit dem Köder bei euch?

Passen denn z.B. die KordaFunnel Web (für Stick Mixe) auf so ein Rohr von Magnesiumtabletten? Wie nennt sich überhaupt die "Größe" für Stickmixe - Hexmesh?

Gruß


----------



## senner (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

ich bau mir mein strumpf, so um 10-15 cm lang, ca 4cm im durchmesser, nehm ne lange pva nadel und ziehe das vorfach mit dem wirbel zu erst durch den strumpf. hänge den haken also in den strumpf ein und das vorfach geht innen im strumpf druch, vorfach in den quick change swivel, dann wird der strumpf am tangleschlauch oder leadcore noch mit pva strings festgebunden.
ich angle hauptsächlich mit helis. also fliegt das blei zu erst und dann kommt der festgebundene strumpf. bildet sozusagen eine linie, es fällt nix ab, du kannst (wg der rute beachten!) voll durchziehen, und die dinger fliegen schön weit! klappt prima!


----------



## Filz321 (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

ich meinte PVA Beutel. Das was du beschreisbt bezieht sch doch z.B. auf gepresste Stick Mixe oder?


----------



## senner (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

sorry. ich dachte du meinst so gefüllte netze wo du oben und unten zuknotest. reinkommen tut dort alles. ganze boilies, halbe boilies, pellets, mais..

richtige beutel (die durchsichtigen) hab ich erst wenige male benutzt. die habe ich nur halb voll gemacht und den rest beutel um den hakenschenkel gewickelt und paar mal durchstochen. das hat auf distanzen von 60-70m prima gehalten. weiter bin ich mit der 3,00 nicht gekommen


----------



## rice (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

hmm ich nehm nur Strumpf zum werfen damit ich nen bissel futter am köder habe ( nix Boot un keine Lust zu schwimme )
Beutel werden bei uns nur zum fütern im Fluß genutzt da du dein Futter so schnell und gezielt nach unten bekommst ohne das die Strömung es scho beim einwerfen verteilt,


----------



## KaiAllround (14. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Hi,

Ich kann dir nur das Komplette PVA Programm von Pelzer empfehlen! Also bin damit rundum zufrieden. Am besten davon finde ich "PVA Bullet Bag with String&Holes" von Pelzer und "PVA Cone Bag with String&Holes" ebenfalls von Pelzer.|wavey:


----------



## thomsen (16. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, mit PVA Beuteln noch relativ weit zu werfen? Bei mir fliegen die ständig runter wenn ich ordentlich durchziehe. Wie befindet sich der Haken mit dem Köder bei euch?
> 
> Passen denn z.B. die KordaFunnel Web (für Stick Mixe) auf so ein Rohr von Magnesiumtabletten? Wie nennt sich überhaupt die "Größe" für Stickmixe - Hexmesh?
> 
> Gruß



Die müssten normal Passen ausserdem geben sie ja gut nach.

Die "Größe" was ist damit genau gemeint der Durchmesser oder wie?


----------



## Filz321 (17. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ja,den Durchmesser.

Bin auf der Suche nach:  http://www.crazycarp.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/138

halt für Stick Mixe.
Allerdings wll ich mir nur das sogenannte "Refill" kaufen und das mit den Magnesiumtabletten Rohren ausprobieren...  Deswegen wollte ich wissen wie sich diese "Sorte" das PVa nennt, damit ich im Laden nicht stunden lang rumsuchen muss oder alles auspacken muss....


----------



## Froscher (19. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Ja,den Durchmesser.
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach: http://www.crazycarp.com/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/138
> 
> ...


 

Dann schau ma hier:http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=pva+mesh&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Gibts als komplette Sets oder auch das Refill.

Ich habe mir das Fox PVA Funnel Refill Network Mesh Narrow gekauft.

#h


----------



## Petri Heilo (19. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

und wie lang dauert  bis sich der auflöst???


----------



## Froscher (19. September 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*



Petri Heilo schrieb:


> und wie lang dauert bis sich der auflöst???


 


also der strumpf geht eine reaktion ein sobald er mit wasser in berührung kommt (is ja klar) und ist nach ca. 1 minute komplett weg.

MfG


----------



## Angelklaui (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ich hänge den PVA Beutel immer an den hacken und kann so schön werfen.Vorteil es kann sich so nichts mehr verhädern.


----------



## Filz321 (20. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

wie nutzt ihr eigentlich PVA Beutel mit relativ langen Vorfächern?
Ich hab immer Probleme das lange Vorfach vernünftig im Beutel zu verstauen und zudem noch bedenken, dass sich die Hakenspitze an z.B. gecrushten Boilies, Mais, etc. festsetzt und das Rig im Endeffekt völlig wirkungslos ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Ich nutze ausschließlich PVA- Schnur, um z.B. punktuell mit Pellets anzufüttern, aber auch für Verlustbleimontagen, bei denen ich nen Kiesel, als Blei, mit PVA, unter den Haken hänge, um meinen Köder weit rauszubekommen.
Die Montage besteht wenige Minuten nach dem Auswerfen nur noch aus Hauptschnur, Vorfach, Haken und Hakenköder.


----------



## colognecarp (20. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Hat was


----------



## Knigge007 (20. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Moin, ich nutze mein PVA Netz morgen auch das allererste mal, ich werd das Netz einfach im Haken einhängen ,fertig.

Wir fischen allerdings auf ner großen flachen Sandbank, denk wenn man nich im Kraut oder so fischt ist das die einfachste und schnellste Methode.


Pfiate


----------



## Spector (21. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

hat schon jemand irgendwelche qualitativen unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Herstellern bemerkt?
Habe die erfahrung gemacht,das sich PVA-Säcke von Pelzer bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen nicht mehr vollständig auflösen und dann ein pva-klumpen noch nach stunden am haaken ist.......gleichzeitig eingesetzte Säcke von Fox haben sich dagegen vollständig aufgelöst

nutze dieses jahr erstmals pva säcke von Behr welche schon gelocht sind und schon einen pva faden zum zubinden dabei haben....mal sehen wie die sich im kalten  wasser verhalten


----------



## Knigge007 (21. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

Moin,

wir gehen nich zum angeln.....grrrrr bei uns pissts wie aus Eimern(haben noch keinen Schirm/Schimüberwurf), aber hat wenigstens was gutes.... Wasser wird vollständig mit Sauerstoff durchgemischt und das beste is ja das die Wassertemperatur durch den leicht warmen Regen mindestens 2° nach oben schnellt.....hoffe die Carps erwachen jetzt endlich mal aus Ihrem Komma.......


*@Spector* das hab ich erst kürzlich in nem Karpfen Forum gelesen das es anscheinend PVA geben soll der sich total schlecht auflöst, aber weiß nich mehr welche das waren, sind auf jeden Fall mehrere die nix taugen sollen.....

Ich selber hab 5m PVA Netz von *Bat Tackle* da, nen Test hab ich noch nicht gemacht, denk wir gehen morgen da solls zwar bewälkt sein aber nich mehr regnen ab Di. soll die Sonne ja wieder rauskommen.

Mich würde interessieren wie das PVA Netz von Kogha ist, da sind die 5m wenn se im Angebot sind ~3,5€ günstiger als von allen anderen, würd sich also lohnen sofern deren PVA was taugt.

*Wieso nutzt du kein PVA Netz, ist das "schlechter" wie die Beutel oder sind die dir halt lieber ?
*


----------



## Spector (21. März 2010)

*AW: PVA - Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks*

@mike

das zeug von Kogha hatte ich noch nicht...keine ahnung wie das so ist...ich nutze auch PVA-Netz,allerdings nicht so häufig wie die Beutel.......kommt immer aufs Futter an welches ich am Spod haben will oder wie weit ich werfen muß

@alle

was nutzt für eure Stringer?
ich nutze fast immer das PVA Tape(10mm) von Fox weil sich bei  weiten würfen mit normalen PVA-Schnüren schonmal der Stringer vom Haaken gelöst hat


----------

